# cleaning greasy bakeware and pans



## Carina1962 (Jun 23, 2012)

Can anyone offer advice as to how they clean their greasy pots and pans and bakeware?  i try and line the bottom with foil but it's not me, it's my partner who tends to grill his sausages which leaves a horrible greasy mess.  It's mainly foods like lamb chops or bacon or sausages.   What i tend to do at the moment is put them in soak several times in the sink but wondered how others deal with this?  I remember seeing on 'Superscrimpers' that vinegar can be used and tried that but it still doesn't take away the greasy residue.  Wondered if using a de-greaser cleaner might do the trick?  any good tips anyone?


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 23, 2012)

If it's horrible baked on grease I saw a tip on 'how clean is your house' where they put baking trays / oven racks etc to soak in thd bath tub with Bio washing powder...apparently the enzymes help! Not sure if it's ok for all types of bath though & rubber gloves recommended...otherwise Fairy power spray is expensive but quite good.


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 23, 2012)

Washing powder overnight in cold water - not hot - and a non scratch scourer.

However since renewing all my pots and pans the grease comes off no problem in soapy water and the scratch free scourer.  

Could it be that you need new pans  as often when they get older the non stick bit wears off and makes them difficult to clean?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 23, 2012)

Lemon Juice or a product with lemon Juice in it and as hot water you can stand!

I actually use Tesco home brand Lemon washing up liquid, works a treat


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 23, 2012)

thank you all so much for the advice  will try them out and i hadn't thought about putting them in the bath as some of the baking trays/sheets are often too big for the sink so great tips all round, thanks


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 23, 2012)

Probably a bit more than you need but I would use Deepio degreaser.  Unfortunately it comes in 6kg boxes.  You might like to look for a tray (Lakeland sell them) for soaking barbecue grills/oven racks instead of using your bath, you could end up with a horrid grease line round the bath.


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2012)

Afraid I am bad when it comes to this i just chuck out and replace, I should really not as my job at work included scrubbing some of the most horrible burnt and stainted bits of pots/pans but we use these big industrial liquids that you could only buy in huge bottles


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 23, 2012)

Of course you could always heat the pan on the stove and deglaze it with some stock and give it to him as gravy


----------



## trophywench (Jun 23, 2012)

Well I "deglaze" LOL  my roasting tins and grill pan by pouring water in it straight out of a freshly boiled kettle.  (or lob some water in a saucepan before you was it up, stick that back on the hob and boil it)  I finish the rest of the washing up then take the tin + greasy water outside where we have a grease pit, and pour it in there.  Most stuff then comes off with w/up liquid and elbow grease.

Otherwise if the grease is quite thick, let it go cold and set somewhat.  Scrape/scoop it out in gloopy lumps using newspaper or kitchen roll if you're posh LOL, a lot of the crispy bits will come off with it, then squirt quite a lot of neat w/up liquid all over the pan and rub it all over/work it into every nook and cranny using dry fingers.  Rinse under the hot tap then wash in the normal way.

I venture to suggest your water isn't hot enough, or you don't have sufficient w/up liquid in it.  Plus I have to say, really good quality pans and tins, always seem to come clean a lot easier than cheapo ones (I have both so I'm not being superior here) but neither will if you've used harsh and abrasive scourers on them since you destroy the surface.  And my daughter the chef goes potty berserk if any water hits her egg pan or the tin she does the Yorkshire's in.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 23, 2012)

Tropheywrench 

You did what with yorkie tins and egg pan

I'm with your daughter on this one (guess who's also a qualified chef)

And don't get me started on Knifes...

A debate took place, between my SIL, me and my Step son (also a chef) as SIL was being a tight fisted so and so, and wouldn't allow my daughter to buy a decent set of knifes...

Would he listen Oh No...  

So I brought my daughter 3 decent knifes,  a paring knife, a 6 inch cooks knife, and a 10 inch cooks knife, same as mine that Stabier's!  Boy did he have to eat his words..

I've had my knifes now for 30 years, Brought when I first started training as a chef!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 23, 2012)

The thing you are cutting is never difficult to cut; it is you using the incorrect knife for the job!  

Pete has bought 2 actual full sets of Sabatier's in his life, both for daughter.  The first set were nicked by some Low Life at college so he had to replace them.

We've bought our own fairly recently, one at a time whilst in France!  Several of them live in the motorhome and Pete's passport barcode reveal that he owns guns (all legally) so they always casually enquire 'Any guns' as we go through customs.  Always feel like replying 'No - but we've got a couple of kitchen knives you wouldn't want to pick a fight with mate!'  LOL

I don't of course!


----------



## Laura Cobden (May 19, 2016)

My hubby is always frying stuff in the pan and it's a pain getting rid of the grease. I use Astonish Oven & Cookware Cleaner. I've been using this for years and it gets rid of the the toughest of stains so getting rid of grease will be easy


----------



## AndBreathe (May 19, 2016)

We're advocates for foil lining on grill pans etc., but where this splits, or is forgotten on worst of all on the dreaded ridged griddle pan, I have a couple of tactics, depending on the extent of the issue.

Ideally, I'd add boiling water + generous washing up liquid, then leave it for a short while to soak.  Alternatively, there's neat washing up liquid, brushed over and into all the corners etc, with a soft washing up brush (IKEA soft-ish brushes are ideal for this), then a 20-30 minute ignoring.

The griddle pan is tackled with a small, firm car wheel brush, which involves some elbow grease.

In each case, wash in fresh hot water, with new detergent.  

For BBQ grids, I have a shallow (under bed) box, where I soad from time to time.  It really makes a difference to be able to have the grids submerged.  Their ceramic coating makes and enormous difference too.

Overseas, we use a detergent called "Joy!" which cleans everything, everywhere, every time.  I'm sure there must be something nuclear in it!


----------



## KateR (May 19, 2016)

I find soaking the pans as soon as you have dished up with hot water and Fairy Platinum does the trick. It's a bit dearer but very good.


----------



## Andy HB (May 19, 2016)

What is this "washing up" of which you speak? My dishes and pans are magically cleaned for me after every meal.

Andy


----------



## deleted profile 999 (May 19, 2016)

As long as you don't use aluminium pans, soda crystals are cheap and do the job (usually found on the bottom shelves in the cleaning sections of supermarkets), just give the pans an overnight soak in a strong solution, and all the gunk should come off easily


----------



## trophywench (May 19, 2016)

I tried to buy some Washing Sodas a couple of years ago when an outside drain was blocked thinking it would be grease (turned out to be coagulated soap with garden detritus that had thoughtfully embedded itself, as it happened) so the long arm of the drain cleaner was needed followed by the addition of a bespoke stainless steel drain cover (a bit like a sieve) - quite useful knowing Just The Right Bloke To Make Me One Of Them, at times!  LOL - but anyway, still haven't noticed that anywhere sells it now.


----------



## Ljc (May 19, 2016)

You can still buy washing soda sometimes called soda crystals I buy mine from T..co 
As a kid mum always  put a small handful in our weekly bath water made for a luxuriously soft bath 
I find it much better than proprietary washing machine cleaners, a big handful in the empty machine boil wash then about half a bottle of white vinegar and a boil wash, gets rid off all the soap scum n the vinegar deals with lime scale and disinfects. 
Long before washing up liquid we used to use washing soda to wash up


----------

